# How do I put skyscraper ads on the side of my website?



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

How do I put skyscraper ads on the side of my website?

Thanks!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

By editing your pages and inserting them. Or do you want someone to do it for you?


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

I was hoping someone could give me a HTML sample...I'd like to be able to posistion them like the ones on TSG only on both sides

Thanks!


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Try tables.

title


Ad 1ContentAd 2

EDIT- BTW the tsg ads are made by google. All google ads do that. So this would only work if your putting in the ads yourself.


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

yeah, I have ad server invocation code for my site....thanks, will try this out


----------



## Melodi (Dec 19, 2003)

Rockn said:


> Do you want someone to do it for you?


I believe Rockn was offering to do it for you?


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

lol no thanks Rockn I can do it by myself


----------

